# a 360 (trecentosessanta) gradi



## ste10fy

Mi potete aiutare, per cortesia, con la traduzione di questa espressione
" a 360 gradi"
i.e.: _dalla ricerca e dall'esperienza parte un percorso per il benessere *a 360 gradi*: cosmesi, nutrizione, turismo._

Ma potrebbe anche rientrare in frasi come:
i.e.: _viaggiare apre la mente a *360 gradi*._

Grazie 1000 per tutti i contributi!


----------



## soulrebel

Perchè non tradurre letteralmente?


----------



## TimLA

Ciao Stefy!

Mi focalizzo soltanto sulla "360 gradi"...forse:
...all around you.
...to those things around you.
...that surround you.
...360 degrees of...
...to the whole world.

Per le frasi, forse:
...for well-being that surrounds you.
...travel opens your mind completely.
...travel opens your mind to everything that surrounds you.
...travel opens your mind to a whole, new world.

Aspettiamo altri pareri.


----------



## Benzene

ste10fy said:


> Mi potete aiutare, per cortesia, con la traduzione di questa espressione
> " a 360 gradi"
> i.e.: _dalla ricerca e dall'esperienza parte un percorso per il benessere *a 360 gradi*: cosmesi, nutrizione, turismo._
> 
> Ma potrebbe anche rientrare in frasi come:
> i.e.: _viaggiare apre la mente a *360 gradi*._
> 
> Grazie 1000 per tutti i contributi!



Hi ste10fy!
Io userei al posto di 360 gradi l'espressione "inteso in senso lato"="intended in ample sense"."from the search and from the experience a route departs for the  comfort intended in ample sense: cosmetic, nutrition, tourism."
Vedi se ti piace!
Bye.
Benzene


----------



## ste10fy

*A*vrei pensato di tradurlo come "express the concept of wellness at its best" oppure pensavo a qualcosa tipo "a pieno", forse "at its fullest"....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I'd say "the ultimate well-being".


----------



## TrentinaNE

Benzene said:


> Hi ste10fy!
> Io userei al posto di 360 gradi l'espressione "inteso in senso lato"="intended in ample sense"."from the search and from the experience a route departs for the comfort intended in ample sense: cosmetic, nutrition, tourism."


I'm not entirely sure what the original Italian is intended to mean, but the English suggested above sounds extremely awkward to me, Benzene.  Perhaps something like:

Research and experience provide a path to the full spectrum of well-being: cosmetics, nutrition, tourism.

Many of the other suggestions are fine, too, but "full spectrum" seems to line up well with the notion of 360 degrees. 

Elisabetta


----------



## LaPiru

Hi everybody?

I don't know how to translate this:

"il mondo dello XXX a 360 gradi"

something like:

"the XXX world in 360 degrees"?  

...any suggestion?  

thanks!


----------



## london calling

Ciao!

We need context to be able to help you!


----------



## LaPiru

so, the context is...

title of a press release.

"Accessori e abbigliamento XXX: il mondo dello skiroll a 360 gradi"

or

"XXX Sportswear and fittings: the roller ski world in 360 degrees"


...


----------



## LaPiru

...sorry for my late answer, London Calling! 

today is such a busy day!!


----------



## london calling

Butto giù così (non mi viene niente con i "gradi" ):

_(The world of) roller skis from  A to Z_

_Roller skis: everything you've ever wanted to know about them but have never liked to ask...._ (like the Woody Allen film).

Vediamo se c'è qualche altro suggerimento!


----------



## TimLA

"Accessori e abbigliamento XXX: il mondo dello skiroll a 360 gradi"

Diverse, non meglio:

XXX Sportswear and accessories: A 360 degree view of the roller ski world
...a panorama of the roller ski world.
...the world of roller skis.


----------



## LaPiru

OK!

Grazie per tutti i suggerimenti.... peccato che non posso citare Woody Allen!  

Allora, non è proprio un mistake dire "in 360 degrees"? 
Oramai il pezzo è andato....con quel titolo. Spero non rideranno troppo!  

Dicendo "a 360 gradi" si intende dire che qualcosa è completo al punto di "abbracciare" tutto il panorama di riferimento (nel mio caso, l'azienda in questione fornisce tutto il necessario per praticare quello sport)... non mi è venuta nessuna espressione in inglese che fosse simile a questa!

c'è qualcosa tipo anche slang o...? 

Grazie comunque perchè imparo sempre qualcosa di diverso!


----------



## Victorbla

Ciao.

Mi son letto i post con riferimento a questa espressione ma non ho ancora capito se si può dire "at 360°".

Se cliccate sulla discussione "a 360 gradi",  il  			 				30th August 2007, 03:12 PM 			 			 			 		 	   	 		 		 		 			 			  				 					 					ste10fy dice: 


_                          Mi potete aiutare, per cortesia, con la traduzione di questa espressione
" a 360 gradi"
i.e.: __dalla ricerca e dall'esperienza parte un percorso per il benessere *a 360 gradi*: cosmesi, nutrizione, turismo.

Ma potrebbe anche rientrare in frasi come:
i.e.: _ _viaggiare apre la mente a *360 gradi*.

Grazie 1000 per tutti i contributi!_ 


La mia domanda è se "_viaggiare apre la mente a *360 gradi" *_si può tradurre con:
Travelling opens your mind at 360°?

Nello specifico vorrei sapere se "at 360°" è un'espressione usata e se sì in quali contesti.

Naturalmente un grazie enorme a chi vorrà aiutarmi.


----------



## baldpate

Victorbla said:


> La mia domanda è se "_viaggiare apre la mente a *360 gradi" *_si può tradurre con:
> Travelling opens your mind at 360°?
> 
> Nello specifico vorrei sapere se "at 360°" è un'espressione usata e se sì in quali contesti.


Non si usa nel senso figurato (come qui) - per cui i tentativi da parte di tutti di trovare un traduzione non-letterale.

Io lo userei solo nel senso letterale e fisicale.


----------



## Murphy

Victorbla said:


> Ciao.
> 
> La mia domanda è se "_viaggiare apre la mente a *360 gradi" *_si può tradurre con:
> Travelling opens your mind at 360°?
> 
> Nello specifico vorrei sapere se "at 360°" è un'espressione usata e se sì in quali contesti.
> 
> Naturalmente un grazie enorme a chi vorrà aiutarmi.


I would translate this expression using an adverb like "fully" or "completely".  

_Travelling completely opens your mind._
_Travelling opens your mind completely/fully._

I'm not aware of any idiomatic expression in English that uses "360 degrees" in this way.


----------



## pandinorombante

baldpate said:


> Non si usa nel senso figurato (come qui) - per cui i tentativi da parte di tutti di trovare un traduzione non-letterale.
> 
> Io lo userei solo nel senso letterale e fisico.


 
Then I agree with Murphy!   (It's easy to support a native, I know  )


----------



## Victorbla

Quindi se io dico:

enjoy your 2009 at 365°.

Non mi capisce un nativo?

Come posso tradurre allora:

2009. Un orizzonte di 365°

2009. A 365 degree horizon?

il contesto è un biglietto di auguri di un produttore di yacht.


Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## Einstein

Benzene for "inteso in senso lato" I'd say "understood in a broad sense".
"Intend" means "aver intenzione", it doesn't mean "understand".
"Ample" means "abbondante".

Oops! I didn't look at the date! Maybe Benzene will see it...


----------



## pandinorombante

In questo caso, penso possa essere utilizzato visto che ha un significato fisico..


----------



## Murphy

Victorbla said:


> Quindi se io dico:
> 
> enjoy your 2009 at 365°.
> 
> Non mi capisce un nativo?  Potrebbe capire che il 2009 sarà molto caldo!!
> 
> Come posso tradurre allora:
> 
> 2009. Un orizzonte di 365°
> 
> 2009. A 365 degree horizon?
> 
> il contesto è un biglietto di auguri di un produttore di yacht.
> 
> 
> Grazie per l'aiuto.


 Scusa la mia ignoranza, ma che significa "di *365* gradi"?


----------



## pandinorombante

E' vero, non me ne ero accorto nemmeno io... a meno che non sia un gioco di parole tra 360° e 365 giorni all'anno, non ha senso, è semplicemente un errore!


----------



## Victorbla

Sì è uno stupido gioco di parole.

Dite che per farlo capire devo sostituire ° con degrees?


Grazie

Che cxxxxxne.

Anche così.

Ma i nativi non hanno problemi con questo doppio senso?


----------



## Murphy

Victorbla said:


> Sì è uno stupido gioco di parole.
> 
> Dite che per farlo capire devo sostituire ° con degrees?
> 
> 
> Grazie
> 
> Che cxxxxxne.
> 
> Anche così.
> 
> Ma i nativi non hanno problemi con questo doppio senso?


 No, anche noi usiamo il simbolo ° per "degrees".  Volevo dire soltanto che, data la mancanza di un'espressione idiomatica con "a 360°" in inglese, non sarebbe per niente ovvio se la frase "enjoy 2009 at 365°" si riferisse alla temperatura o alla prospettiva visiva.

Purtroppo è molto difficile (se non impossibile) tradurre questi giochi di parola.


----------



## BobbyJo

Hello,  I have the following sentence:

e' un luogo di vacanze a 360° grazie alla residenza...

Please can you help me does this mean it is open 360 days a year or that it is fully functional (it 360 degrees of a circle)?


----------



## Uafa81

The second one.


----------



## alfabeta

Come traduzione di "a 360 gradi", potrebbe anche andare bene "*full circle*". Ad esempio:

...capaci di *intervenire a 360° *sulle cause degli inestetismi della zona perioculare.

...capable of *acting full circle* on the causes of skin blemishes surrounding the eyes.


----------



## WordsWordWords

A bit more context would be helpful. What is the phrase from? It seems to be from the package of a skin care product. Is this for advertising? 

"...gives/provides full protection against the causes of skin imperfections/blemishes in the eye area."

Would that work?


----------



## alfabeta

My post wasn't intended as a question, but as a suggestion for another possible solution for others faced with this expression.  And, yup, you guessed it right: the phrase is from marketing material for a skin care product.


----------



## WordsWordWords

Oh, I see. Sorry, I thought you were asking for help 

I'm not sure (however), that the way "360°" is used in Italian, the English "full circle" could be a true equivalent because we don't really use "full circle" without the verb "to come" ---> for the idiom "to come full circle", meaning "_to return to the original position or state of affairs", _as found here (for example):

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/come+full+circle

"360°" refers to completeness. Post #12 does it well for an equivalent idiom: "A to Z"

Yes?


----------



## Tellure

E "cultura  a 360 gradi" come si può tradurre????


> Nella Costiera Amalfitana la kermesse più chic d'Italia per due mesi di grandi eventi ed appuntamenti.
> 
> Un evento da non perdere quello del  Ravello Festival, per gli amanti della cultura  a 360 gradi: musica, cinema, letteratura, scienza, spettacolo. Con la  presenza di cantanti e musicisti di fama nazionale ed internazionale.


lastampa.it


----------



## Passante

Forse well rounded complete heritage.


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hi Tellure,

I think this may work:

"...for people who love *all types of cultural events*: music, cinema...."


----------



## alfabeta

Agreed, "A to Z" is a great option, and "to come full circle" is the full, more common expression in English. But I think, depending on the context, "full circle" can be used with other verbs or actions, as it has become an expression in its own right, understood to imply completeness. Here is the full sentence in which I used it, for reference's sake:

"This synergy of active ingredients features a high degree of skin compatibility, with antiaging, repairing properties capable of acting full circle on the causes of skin blemishes surrounding the eyes."

Cheers!


----------



## Tellure

Ciao a tutti e grazie mille per le risposte!


----------



## dejudicibus

Ho visto che spesso ricorre il tema di come tradurre "a 360°" in inglese. Purtroppo questa locuzione è molto diffusa in italiano e applicata a molti contesti diversi ma non sembra, leggendo le varie discussioni, che esista un solo equivalente in inglese che abbia la stessa ampia accezione. Quindi desideravo sapere come tradurreste questa locuzione nel seguente contesto:

La "Pinco Pallino & figli" è un'azienda *che opera a 360° nel settore* della manifattura di nani da giardino.

Ovviamente quello che mi interessa è la parte in grassetto, il resto sono "placeholder". Pensavo a qualcosa del genere, ma non so esattamente quali termini userebbe un madre lingua.

"Pinco Pallino & figli" is a (company|firm|enterprise)? that operates (widely|well-rounded|in all aspects....)? in the (field|sector)? of manufacturing of garden gnomes.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dejudicibus said:


> Ho visto che spesso ricorre il tema di come tradurre "a 360°" in inglese. Purtroppo questa locuzione è molto diffusa in italiano e applicata a molti contesti diversi ma non sembra, leggendo le varie discussioni, che esista un solo equivalente in inglese che abbia la stessa ampia accezione. Quindi desideravo sapere come tradurreste questa locuzione nel seguente contesto:
> 
> La "Pinco Pallino & figli" è un'azienda *che opera a 360° nel settore* della manifattura di nani da giardino.
> 
> Ovviamente quello che mi interessa è la parte in grassetto, il resto sono "placeholder". Pensavo a qualcosa del genere, ma non so esattamente quali termini userebbe un madre lingua.
> 
> "Pinco Pallino & figli" is a (company|firm|enterprise)? that operates (widely|well-rounded|in all aspects....)? in the (field|sector)? of manufacturing of garden gnomes.
> 
> Thank you in advance.




a 360°/ compattezza costi
aperto 360 gg all'anno
artista a 360 gradi
bat .360
Campagna pubblicitaria a 360 gradi.
circondata a 360 gradi
del mio recupero di benessere a 360 gradi
impegno a 360
in una visione a 360° del progetto
seguo a 360 gradi i miei progetti
Vista a 360 gradi
Voglio vivere la mia vita a 360 gradi


----------

